# Photography for Beginners



## titans88

Hi all - my girlfriend is really keen on getting into some amateur DSLR photography. She just purchased herself a great beginners DSLR, the Nikon D3000. Her only problem is she doesn't know a lot about the basics of photography. Can you guys recommend any books or websites she could study independently to learn a bit?

I've been into photography for a number of years, but unfortunately I have little to no patience teaching people things. I make far too many assumptions and end up not helping out at all!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## monokitty

Be a good boyfriend and teach her!

Sorry, but my awesome advice ends there. 

But honestly, the web has endless, massive amounts of information on photography basics, and then some. Just do some Google searches - no hard cover book required. That's how I learned some of the basics of photography - just spent some time browsing the internet.


----------



## lreynolds

digital-photography-school.com/blog has some great stuff, start with some of their beginner articles.


----------



## Oakbridge

titans88 said:


> Hi all - my girlfriend is really keen on getting into some amateur DSLR photography. She just purchased herself a great beginners DSLR, the Nikon D3000. Her only problem is she doesn't know a lot about the basics of photography. Can you guys recommend any books or websites she could study independently to learn a bit?
> 
> I've been into photography for a number of years, but unfortunately I have little to no patience teaching people things. I make far too many assumptions and end up not helping out at all!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe that Henry's has stores in the Ottawa area. Look at their website and have her sign up for one of their courses. I was a long-time SLR user (Nikon F3 was my old film camera which was top of the line professional model) but I was new to the digital world. The Henry's courses were well worth the investment. 

There is a part 1 and a part 2 that is specifically for the Nikon D90/D3000/D5000 models.


----------



## titans88

Thanks for the great advice everyone! I figured she could do a simple google search and go from there. There seems to be tons of great info out there that is all easily accessible, does anyone recommend anything specifically?

In regards to the Henry's classes, I was already thinking that would be a great gift!

Thanks again


----------



## squaresnappr

titans88 said:


> Thanks for the great advice everyone! I figured she could do a simple google search and go from there. There seems to be tons of great info out there that is all easily accessible, does anyone recommend anything specifically?
> 
> In regards to the Henry's classes, I was already thinking that would be a great gift!
> 
> Thanks again


+1 to the henry's classes. Not a lot of people would recommend Scott Kelby, but I read his book, " The Digital Photography Book" and another book Understanding Exposure Revised Edition by Bryan Peterson. I liked these books when I read them and tried to make shots like they described.


----------



## pcronin

If you are looking for decent basics dead tree book, the for dummies and for complete idiot series both have pretty good editions for dslr, photography in general, and photoshop. got a digital photos for seniors for my mother too, she said it was perfect for her level (barely able to turn on the computer after power outage  )


----------



## kps

squaresnappr said:


> +1 to the henry's classes. Not a lot of people would recommend Scott Kelby, but I read his book, " The Digital Photography Book" and another book Understanding Exposure Revised Edition by Bryan Peterson. I liked these books when I read them and tried to make shots like they described.


I don't know about the Kelby book, but I hear a lot of good things about Bryan Peterson's book as a recommendation to newbies.


----------



## Isight

Honestly, forget books, classes, websites. They just get you further away from taking photos, and closer to becoming a gear head. This might not be as big of a problem for a women. I read every book, website, pamphlet, about photography, mostly cameras, before I bought my camera. I bought a DSLR with a big 2.8 zoom, only shot in manual mode, and expected my photos to be great. Everything I read said that is I bought that setup my photos would be great. They were not. I put down my expensive digital gear and bought a Nikon FE with 50mm lens, manual focus auto exposure. It changed my photographic life. I was now paying for every photo, so I slowed down and actually saw what I was photographing before I opened the shutter. I was able to bring this mentality back to my digital photography. Today I still prefer to shoot film, I have a deeper connection with every photo, every photo is living. My DSLR and 2.8 zoom sit on my desk and never get used, I use either a small and light Leica rangefinder or a 4X5 view camera. When I do use SLRs, be it film or digital, I use primes. Keep it simple. My point is, don't let a class or a website tell you that you need more gear, or need to shoot manual, or even that an beginner needs a beginner SLR. I am still learning new things about photography everyday and my 4X5 would not be considered for "beginners". Even though it has less buttons and menus and every control is easy to get at It really comes down to if you are interested in "memory's" or "art". I am an artist, so I am messing with things trying to get what I see in my mind on film (sensor). Every camera I have lets me "Think Different". Like I said it is all about your mental state. 

Maybe my rant means nothing. I would have liked someone to tell me something like that when I was starting out. Tell your girl friend to get out and shoot, think different. The time she spends in classes or reading could be spent shooting. Perhaps you could model for her? No seriously I love it when my friend model for me, it allows me experiment, without the risk of messing up something someone actually wants. 

Sorry for my rant, hope it helps.


----------



## MaxPower

The New York Institute for Photography is a good starting point wit a lot of articles and information for the beginner.

That being said, as others have mentioned, poke around on the net. I spend countless hours studying photos and picking out the elements I like. Join forums and browse the photos people put up and join in yourself. Find a mentor. Having someone help you improve your game is priceless. Lastly, get out and shoot. You can read and talk about photography all day, but you won't get any better unless you get out there and practice what you have learned.

Also, it's not who has the most expensive gear, rather it's learning how to use it. At the end of the day, it's just light entering a hole.


----------



## Oakbridge

Isight said:


> Honestly, forget books, classes, websites. They just get you further away from taking photos, and closer to becoming a gear head. This might not be as big of a problem for a women. I read every book, website, pamphlet, about photography, mostly cameras, before I bought my camera. I bought a DSLR with a big 2.8 zoom, only shot in manual mode, and expected my photos to be great. Everything I read said that is I bought that setup my photos would be great. They were not. I put down my expensive digital gear and bought a Nikon FE with 50mm lens, manual focus auto exposure. It changed my photographic life. I was now paying for every photo, so I slowed down and actually saw what I was photographing before I opened the shutter. I was able to bring this mentality back to my digital photography. Today I still prefer to shoot film, I have a deeper connection with every photo, every photo is living. My DSLR and 2.8 zoom sit on my desk and never get used, I use either a small and light Leica rangefinder or a 4X5 view camera. When I do use SLRs, be it film or digital, I use primes. Keep it simple. My point is, don't let a class or a website tell you that you need more gear, or need to shoot manual, or even that an beginner needs a beginner SLR. I am still learning new things about photography everyday and my 4X5 would not be considered for "beginners". Even though it has less buttons and menus and every control is easy to get at It really comes down to if you are interested in "memory's" or "art". I am an artist, so I am messing with things trying to get what I see in my mind on film (sensor). Every camera I have lets me "Think Different". Like I said it is all about your mental state.
> 
> Maybe my rant means nothing. I would have liked someone to tell me something like that when I was starting out. Tell your girl friend to get out and shoot, think different. The time she spends in classes or reading could be spent shooting. Perhaps you could model for her? No seriously I love it when my friend model for me, it allows me experiment, without the risk of messing up something someone actually wants.
> 
> Sorry for my rant, hope it helps.


I agree that one needs to shoot, but what if someone is too intimated by what they are holding in their hands to be able to even click the shutter? 

I may be wrong, but my guess is that you spent too much time immersed in the courses, websites, and books. There is a balance. 

Perhaps my 30+ years of shooting film allowed me to see things in a different light, but when I decided to make the switch to digital, a lot had gone on since my Nikon F3 purchase. Auto focus, built-in flashes, image stabilization, and digital vs. film. I knew the basics in lighting, composition, etc. I needed to find out how to use the new technology and apply it to the photography knowledge that I already had.

As for paying for every photo, I was taught to expect 1-2 good shots out of a 36 exposure roll of film. Perhaps those old habits are still subconsciously in my brain, but I'm still happy if I get a ratio that is similar, 1 great shot for every 20 taken or approximately a 5% average. 

It also depends on what it is that you are shooting. In the past two and a half years, since I purchased my DSLR, I've been fortunate enough to attend the Olympics, travelled to the San Francisco area, travelled twice to the Caribbean, attended a MLB game, an NHL game, an NFL game, and a couple of CFL games. I've been to about a dozen concerts, and I've shot birthdays and holidays and just stuff in the backyard and around the neighbourhood. 

Going digital has given me a new appreciation for photography. Attending a couple of classes to help reduce the learning curve on the technical stuff was something that I am grateful for. And they are not the "you must shoot everything in manual" kind of courses, at least the ones that I attended weren't.


----------



## squaresnappr

Isight said:


> Honestly, forget books, classes, websites. They just get you further away from taking photos, and closer to becoming a gear head. This might not be as big of a problem for a women. I read every book, website, pamphlet, about photography, mostly cameras, before I bought my camera. I bought a DSLR with a big 2.8 zoom, only shot in manual mode, and expected my photos to be great. Everything I read said that is I bought that setup my photos would be great. They were not. I put down my expensive digital gear and bought a Nikon FE with 50mm lens, manual focus auto exposure. It changed my photographic life. I was now paying for every photo, so I slowed down and actually saw what I was photographing before I opened the shutter. I was able to bring this mentality back to my digital photography. Today I still prefer to shoot film, I have a deeper connection with every photo, every photo is living. My DSLR and 2.8 zoom sit on my desk and never get used, I use either a small and light Leica rangefinder or a 4X5 view camera. When I do use SLRs, be it film or digital, I use primes. Keep it simple. My point is, don't let a class or a website tell you that you need more gear, or need to shoot manual, or even that an beginner needs a beginner SLR. I am still learning new things about photography everyday and my 4X5 would not be considered for "beginners". Even though it has less buttons and menus and every control is easy to get at It really comes down to if you are interested in "memory's" or "art". I am an artist, so I am messing with things trying to get what I see in my mind on film (sensor). Every camera I have lets me "Think Different". Like I said it is all about your mental state.
> 
> Maybe my rant means nothing. I would have liked someone to tell me something like that when I was starting out. Tell your girl friend to get out and shoot, think different. The time she spends in classes or reading could be spent shooting. Perhaps you could model for her? No seriously I love it when my friend model for me, it allows me experiment, without the risk of messing up something someone actually wants.
> 
> Sorry for my rant, hope it helps.


Whoa. She is a beginner so she needs a little of the basics. When I started out, I attended the basics class at Henry's and absorbed quite a lot about the XSI and knew how to use every button on the camera. Their class on compostion is pretty good as well. The class gave me a great foundation.

I was recently at the Henry's Photo show and a lady came up to my friend asking him about his camera strap (he converted a crumpler strap into a R strap mechanism. We got to talking and then started showing us some of her pictures. It was obvious that she needed to learn about composition and all her pictures were underexposed. They were pictures of her sister on the beach. I had asked her why she shot all these pictures with -1/3 exposure compensation. She had said, "What is that?" I then showed her on the preview that it showed -1/3 on all her pictures. She didn't even notice that her slr was set like that. 

Another time, I was downtown taking pics of city hall and this guy with his slr comes up to me. He was very arrogant and started to tell me he has been shooting for 25 years or something to that effect. I asked to see his pictures and all the buildings were underexposed. So I asked him did he meter on the sky or are you in evaluative? So then, I said did you want to expose the sky properly and not the building. He just looked at me and said whatever. I didn't shoot manual but I locked the exposure on the building with AEL and then showed him my pics. This guy had an attitude and said the same thing to me," Its not the gear, its the photograph" I never once bragged about gear, just talking about exposing a picture properly.

If she didn't read the manual or know the basics, I think she will end up with a lot of oof shots. I will admit that I am a gearhead but I always learn how to use the gear properly. In that book Understanding Exposure Revised Edition, I can't remember him endorsing to get new gear. I think starting off with 1 day classes at Henry's and books are great start to learning the basics so that one can go try out their new camera and the functions.


----------



## kps

Oakbridge said:


> As for paying for every photo, I was taught to expect 1-2 good shots out of a 36 exposure roll of film. Perhaps those old habits are still subconsciously in my brain, but I'm still happy if I get a ratio that is similar, 1 great shot for every 20 taken or approximately a 5% average.


Ay caramba! Who taught you that?

Good as far as what? Exposure, comp, moment captured....what?

I was taught to nail the exposure each and every time...plus focus...all in manual. If you were to shoot an event, such as a wedding or a presidential inauguration and bring back 5% of usable images you wouldn't last long as a photojournalist or a wedding photographer.

There is a serious technical element to photography which should be mastered before the creative.


----------



## Oakbridge

kps said:


> Ay caramba! Who taught you that?
> 
> Good as far as what? Exposure, comp, moment captured....what?
> 
> I was taught to nail the exposure each and every time...plus focus...all in manual. If you were to shoot an event, such as a wedding or a presidential inauguration and bring back 5% of usable images you wouldn't last long as a photojournalist or a wedding photographer.
> 
> There is a serious technical element to photography which should be mastered before the creative.


Good as focus, exposure, comp, moment captured all of the above. Perhaps my grading system is higher than others. 

I don't shoot weddings. But my experience is that wedding photographers will shoot a much higher number of photos and pare that down to what they show the client. From their the client will pare that down to what gets into the final album. 

And most photojournalists do discard 75% or more of their shots. That's why they have always used motor drives and have multiple cameras and in the days of film had assistants to reload. You're in the end zone and you've got a running back coming at you, you don't know when the defensive lineman's forearm is going to block the running back's face, or better still when you're going to catch his hand grabbing the running back's facemask. 

Or a picture of Bobby Orr in mid-air.









Light meters, even when shooting in manual can be fooled. That's why we were taught to bracket exposures. 

A slight change in depth of field, perhaps shooting deliberately at 1/3 stop over or underexposure (I knew many Kodachrome 64 users who deliberately set their cameras and light meters to 80 because they loved the effect). Having a model pose and then shooting and then getting one more shot after the posed expression has left and a more realistic relaxed expression is captured seconds later. 

Case in point, my Apple TV screensaver is on right now, and a pic from the 4-Man Bobsledding finals in Vancouver just came up. I had never seen a live Bobsledding event before in my life. That was the only bobsledding event I have ever attended. I may never see another bobsledding event in my life. I shot like crazy all day from different parts of the track. I learned quickly that certain angles would take years of practice to get right when you've got sleds zipping by you in seconds. I've got about 1/2 dozen shots that I am proud to display. The rest are okay (some are of bare tracks because I missed the sled going by). Some I am really proud of:








I might review once or twice to make sure that exposure is working but other than that, I don't edit or delete pics in the camera. Memory cards are cheap. 

The philosophy that I was taught early in my hobby was to shoot as much as possible. Quite often the difference between just recording the event, and getting that once in a lifetime shot. Shoot more and increase your odds.


----------



## titans88

I am completely overwhelmed with all of the great advice in here everyone! Thank you so much for your input, it will certainly help me help her haha!

I think the best route is a variety of reading, classes and good old fashioned practice. Nothing will ever beat the experience of having the camera in your hands - but - in her case, it is important to have a knowledge of the basic functions of a camera before you even begin.

Thanks again!


----------



## kps

Oakbridge said:


> Good as focus, exposure, comp, moment captured all of the above. Perhaps my grading system is higher than others.
> 
> I don't shoot weddings. But my experience is that wedding photographers will shoot a much higher number of photos and pare that down to what they show the client. From their the client will pare that down to what gets into the final album.
> 
> And most photojournalists do discard 75% or more of their shots. That's why they have always used motor drives and have multiple cameras and in the days of film had assistants to reload.


Yes, but in most cases with events photographers the culling is the result of operator error, equipment failure, weird expressions or awkward moments. I know, as I shot weddings in the late 70's on 220 film and believe me we didn't go in there shooting 2000+ images as is the norm today. We were *expected* to nail each exposure and focus. AFAIK, PJs usually submit more than 25% and have the photo editor or news agency make the determination. What they choose for their own personal portfolio is a different matter.



> Light meters, even when shooting in manual can be fooled. That's why we were taught to bracket exposures.
> 
> A slight change in depth of field, perhaps shooting deliberately at 1/3 stop over or underexposure (I knew many Kodachrome 64 users who deliberately set their cameras and light meters to 80 because they loved the effect). Having a model pose and then shooting and then getting one more shot after the posed expression has left and a more realistic relaxed expression is captured seconds later.


Agree, this is all part of the core basics of understanding the relationships between ISO, shutter speed and aperture. Nail the technical stuff and the creative will follow.
Knowing your equipment and how to use it is the key. You do not have to be a gearhead, but the camera has to be an extension of yourself.



> . The rest are okay (some are of bare tracks because I missed the sled going by). Some I am really proud of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might review once or twice to make sure that exposure is working but other than that, I don't edit or delete pics in the camera. Memory cards are cheap.


Not showing up, why not post some of your pics in the photo thread?

Sound to me like you spent more time shooting than enjoying the event.



> The philosophy that I was taught early in my hobby was to shoot as much as possible. Quite often the difference between just recording the event, and getting that once in a lifetime shot. Shoot more and increase your odds.


Your photography shouldn't be about odds. It also depends on what you're shooting. This may apply somewhat to sports photography, but even there, experience will determine the results based on anticipation. Going there and machine-gunning the event (because you can) and hoping to get the shot, will more likely than not, result in disappointment if not failure. 

With weddings, your client is paying you to actually *do record* the event and not for you to get that once in a lifetime shot for your portfolio. If you're shooting content for a Zeller's catalog, you're assembly lining and every shot pretty much must be a keeper, unless the damn strobes blow up or the models screw up. Your client isn't paying you to bracket every shot, change lighting, etc.---you ain't Annie Leibovitz shooting for Vanity Fair. At that level, budgets are non existent and anything goes.


----------



## Oakbridge

kps said:


> Yes, but in most cases with events photographers the culling is the result of operator error, equipment failure, weird expressions or awkward moments. I know, as I shot weddings in the late 70's on 220 film and believe me we didn't go in there shooting 2000+ images as is the norm today. We were *expected* to nail each exposure and focus. AFAIK, PJs usually submit more than 25% and have the photo editor or news agency make the determination. What they choose for their own personal portfolio is a different matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, this is all part of the core basics of understanding the relationships between ISO, shutter speed and aperture. Nail the technical stuff and the creative will follow.
> Knowing your equipment and how to use it is the key. You do not have to be a gearhead, but the camera has to be an extension of yourself.
> 
> Not showing up, why not post some of your pics in the photo thread?
> 
> Sound to me like you spent more time shooting than enjoying the event.
> 
> Your photography shouldn't be about odds. It also depends on what you're shooting. This may apply somewhat to sports photography, but even there, experience will determine the results based on anticipation. Going there and machine-gunning the
> event (because you can) and hoping to get the shot, will more likely than not, result in disappointment if not failure.
> 
> With weddings, your client is paying you to actually *do record* the event and not
> for you to get that once in a lifetime shot for your portfolio. If you're shooting content for a Zeller's catalog, you're assembly lining and every shot pretty much must be a keeper, unless the damn strobes blow up or the models screw up. Your client isn't
> paying you to bracket every shot, change lighting, etc.---you ain't Annie Leibovitz
> shooting for Vanity Fair. At that level, budgets are non existent and anything goes.


Perhaps I am not explaining myself. I don't shoot non-stop at events that I attend. I pick and choose my moments. However when I do raise the camera to shoot, I'm not going to restrict it to a single click of the shutter and hope that it's the perfect shot. It *is* about odds. A good photographer makes sure that he/she pays attention to focus, composition, exposure, etc. In a way, that is improving their odds. But we are still talking about recording a moment that occurs in the blink of an eye or less. I'll always take an extra shot or two, just in case it was my subject who was the one blinking. 

I think we have different opinions. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Isight

Do you think that Yousuf Karsh was worried about his gear ehmmwhen he was standing infront of JFK or Churchill?

This is what he said in an interview I read recentaly:
"My preference is large format. But I also use a Leica-flex 35mm and a Hasselblad. I think, though, that some great masterpieces have been made with 35 mm cameras. It depends in whose hands it is. It's like writing beautifully - you can use a pencil or a pen" 
large format feels better in his hands. I am just saying, that the camera is just a dark box that holds film, and a lens is just a peice of glass that focuses light. They are no one looks at a photo and says that was taken with a Leica or a Nikon. What they do say is that it has nice composition or nice colors. Even if I set my camera on auto I can still compose. And composition is all anyone ever sees. This is why I love black and white. It is about line and shape and depth. Composition. 

In my opinion photography is not about odds, it is about careful plannig. When I am shooting 4x5. I am not going to "bracket" I want to nail exposure and composition the first time. I have a max of 2 shots befor my film holder runs out of film. After I run out no more photos. It has to be right the first time. 

*sorry for any typos, it is late and I am typing on my iPod. Relized some were not getting my point.


----------



## kps

Oakbridge said:


> Perhaps I am not explaining myself. I don't shoot non-stop at events that I attend. I pick and choose my moments. However when I do raise the camera to shoot, I'm not going to restrict it to a single click of the shutter and hope that it's the perfect shot. It *is* about odds. A good photographer makes sure that he/she pays attention to focus, composition, exposure, etc. In a way, that is improving their odds. But we are still talking about recording a moment that occurs in the blink of an eye or less. I'll always take an extra shot or two, just in case it was my subject who was the one blinking.
> 
> I think we have different opinions. Nothing wrong with that.


...and perhaps I misunderstood. Based on what you've written above I would agree in terms of the creative execution but even your "bad" shots should have the technical aspects nailed solid. 

I'll be honest here and say that since getting rid of all my film gear and going digital I've grown lazy and sometimes I rely on the camera far too much which doesn't always results in the perfect image.


----------



## kps

Isight said:


> In my opinion photography is not about odds, it is about careful plannig. When I am shooting 4x5. I am not going to "bracket" I want to nail exposure and composition the first time. I have a max of 2 shots befor my film holder runs out of film. After I run out no more photos. It has to be right the first time.
> 
> .


Where were you when I was selling 6 4x5 film holders here in the Classified.


----------



## squaresnappr

Isight said:


> Do you think that Yousuf Karsh was worried about his gear ehmmwhen he was standing infront of JFK or Churchill?
> 
> This is what he said in an interview I read recentaly:
> "My preference is large format. But I also use a Leica-flex 35mm and a Hasselblad. I think, though, that some great masterpieces have been made with 35 mm cameras. It depends in whose hands it is. It's like writing beautifully - you can use a pencil or a pen"
> large format feels better in his hands. I am just saying, that the camera is just a dark box that holds film, and a lens is just a peice of glass that focuses light. They are no one looks at a photo and says that was taken with a Leica or a Nikon. What they do say is that it has nice composition or nice colors. Even if I set my camera on auto I can still compose. And composition is all anyone ever sees. This is why I love black and white. It is about line and shape and depth. Composition.
> 
> In my opinion photography is not about odds, it is about careful plannig. When I am shooting 4x5. I am not going to "bracket" I want to nail exposure and composition the first time. I have a max of 2 shots befor my film holder runs out of film. After I run out no more photos. It has to be right the first time.
> 
> *sorry for any typos, it is late and I am typing on my iPod. Relized some were not getting my point.


Yeah, I understand your point but in the first point it sounded like you are saying forget books and web and just go out and shoot. Also, those are different times and different equipment. I am sure if you were to ask Yousuf Karsh if he wanted to learn how to use a present day DSLR and to take shots if front of Churchill or JFK. He might consider it. In todays technology with the digital age, it pays to know a little about the camera. I think we are falling away from what the OP was asking and he wanted tips on his girlfriend who is a beginner and her SLR has some features that might confuse the average joe. Maybe I missed the original poster but that's how I took it. Nobody was encouraging more gear or saying don't practice.

When I had the pleasure of having a mentor, he had taught me to always check settings when the dslr comes out and he always said get the shot first. Then you can be creative. Maybe his philosophy is wrong but he always taught me to get to business right away and then fool around with the creative. I understand oakridge too and I don't think he was referring to saying all other shots are oof and blurry but only some will be chosen. He also taught me about my dslr and how certain functions can be used to make your workflow a lot more efficient. 

She is a beginner, if we would talk to her like this, all of it would blow right over her head. I attended a shoot with the local camera club and there was a guy there who had a lot of experience. He had to tell everyone about tips, tips, tips. Soon after, a lot of the beginners were following my friend and I. They were quite intimidated with him and one girl commented on how everything was going in one ear and out the other.


----------



## 5tograma

maybe a little off topic, what SLR photographers begin to offer?
__________________
ambien
viagra


----------

